
Pivoting after making $109,000 in revenue in 2019 - stephen_greet
https://www.publishzen.com/blog/pivoting-after-making-109000-in-revenue-in-2019
======
npereslu
Situations change! Is anything more true right now? Amazing that you had the
opportunity and foresight to completely change your product.

~~~
stephen_greet
Thanks, I appreciate that! Certainly stressful but there is a big sense of
relief moving on from something you no longer believe in.

